# Necromancer's Legacy 2 - The Dark Art of Visceromancy



## HellHound (Apr 18, 2005)

[imagel]http://www.rpgnow.com/products/product_4637.gif[/imagel]
*Necromancer's Legacy 2
The Dark Art of Visceromancy*

[April 17, 2005] E.N. Publishing is excited to announce our first release penned by Kenny Lewis and released in co-operation between Mystic Eye Games and E.N. Publishing. 

The Dark Art of Visceromancy explores this magical practice in a 6-page mini-PDF expansion to the classic award-nominated book of necromantic magics. This booklet explores two aspects of the art of visceromancy - the art of using the organs of one's foes to manifest unusual magical abilities or to enhance existing spells. 

The Dark Art of Visceromancy is available in PDF for $1.95 exclusively through the E.N. Publishing RPGNow storefront.


----------



## Wycen (Apr 18, 2005)

Getting into the mini pdf market are we?


----------



## Dextra (Apr 18, 2005)

We've been in it for awhile now with the Blackhammer Firearms, actually!


----------

